# do I need to wire track?



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am putting together a small layout on a 4X8 sheet of board. I plan on running one train only using DC. The layout is pretty basic - an oval within an oval shape with 2 turnouts, no grades, reverse loops or stuff like that.
Trying to model using about 1860's in mind so would probably be running train with locomotive, tender and perhaps 3-4 50' cars + caboose. This is my first attempt at layout so I'm approaching it that this is sort of a trial attempt.

What I would like to know is if I need to wire the tracks with such a small layout and footage of track.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about wiring your tracks. Your train should run fine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you run into power problem spots you could go back and add.

I would tie into a different spots just for the heck of it, as it's easier to add before you got it all built.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You will only need on hookup for power


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What are you running as a locomotive? If it pulls allot of amps and you have a basic transformer then you might want to have two power leads on the track, on opposite sides. Another thought is to make the inner part on a separate block. I know you mentioned only wanting to run one train but this would give the option of running two on the same line.


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I plan on using either a 4-4-0 American or 2-6-0 Mogul neither have been purchased yet. The transformer I have is just what came with the Walther's starter set, I would buy a better transformer if there is not enough power.

Right now I am still at planning stage but the terrain that I have drafted is going to mean at least 1 curve that would be about a 16" radius, I could stretch this to be 18". Is 16" too tight a curve?
My plan is to also have a grade of 2% at one point to cross a river. Is this to much with the locomotives I plan on using if it was pulling about 4-5 small cars.

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Flash,

Assuming you're talking about an HO layout ...

I think standard Atlas-style track comes in 15", 18", and 22" radii. I don't think 16" is common.

15" will be pretty tight for a lot of locos ... that 2-6-0 might be finicky here.

I don't think a 2% grade will be too steep at all for pulling 4 or 5 cars. You should be fine. (I have a 4% grade on my layout -- steep! -- and can pull 4 or 5 cars, but not too many more.)

Do take a stab at mapping out some track layout plans / options with some internet-available track layout software. Many members here like AnyRail ... you can download a free trial version at www.anyrail.com . Also, Atlas has their free software at www.atlassrr.com

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 2-6-2 Prairie with the smaller drive wheels (post war style I believe). It makes a 15 degree curve. I had a 2-6-2 with taller drive wheels and it could not make the 15 degree turn without binding. If you need a 16 degree turn you can make it with flex track.


----------

